# lack of root growth



## mgt56 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, all I was wondering I have a paph. veitnamese, and it is very healthy. I've noticed that their seems to be lack of root growth on a the newest and largest growth. Could this be traced back to a lack of humidity, or a lack of certain minerals?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe just water more?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2008)

Could be what it's planted in, how you're fertilizing & watering, etc...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to Slippertalk, mgt56.
What do the roots you have look like? Is the newest growth sitting in the potting mix?


----------



## Roth (Apr 16, 2008)

It can be that the mix is not suitable, or that you have ideal conditions. How the top growth looks like? I found out that vietnamense in the wild does not make that many roots, and like helenae and tranlienianum, if they have enough roots, they tend not to make any single more... You can end up with a 30 growth helenae clump and 10 roots ( I have a couple like that). You can keep it bordeline dehydrated for a few days, and water heavily again, to start roots. As well, they like to have something that looks like humus or moss in the mix (most of the time sphagnum moss will be fine), they hate to root in fresh smooth bark...


----------



## Pete (Apr 17, 2008)

also, i know it doesnt typically happen with most parvi's but some paphs have a habit of making "forward growths" often up to half size before that new shoot has roots of its own..


----------



## Roth (Apr 17, 2008)

Pete said:


> also, i know it doesnt typically happen with most parvi's but some paphs have a habit of making "forward growths" often up to half size before that new shoot has roots of its own..



Villosum, helenae, tranlienianum and a few others can make 2-3 complete growths before rooting as well:rollhappy:


----------



## mgt56 (Apr 17, 2008)

slipperfan- the roots all look healthy, and yes the new growth is sitting in the mix.

sanderianum- I grow this paph. in a mix of chc, dolomite, fine charcoal, and I top dress it with a layer spag-moss. I also water the crap out of it once every 5-7 days, its growing in a 4" aircone pot that I pooked some holes in the side's to allow more air flow throught pot to counter my excessive watering. Also the new growth is almost as big as the previous, I would say it's about centameter smaller in leaf span, and width. I just unpotted it recently, and I didn't have any dead roots. I would just like see it grow to point where its almost pot bound, and not depending on 6 roots! 

nyeric- As far as fertilizer go's I am lacking a calcuim supplament, Which I plan to remedy soon. By the way any suggestion for a calcium supplment?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2008)

mgt56 said:


> nyeric- As far as fertilizer go's I am lacking a calcuim supplament, Which I plan to remedy soon. By the way any suggestion for a calcium supplment?


Lime and crushed oyster shells, I just go by H.P. Nortons every once in a while and steal a handful when he's not looking!  Also egg shells!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2008)

mgt56 said:


> nyeric- As far as fertilizer go's I am lacking a calcuim supplament, Which I plan to remedy soon. By the way any suggestion for a calcium supplment?



you could also try calcium nitrate (15-0-0 or thereabouts usually) which is one form of calcium that is often added to mixed fertilizers. if you can find a mixed fertilizer that has calcium and magnesium in it as well then you wouldn't have to add it later


----------



## mgt56 (Apr 17, 2008)

nyeric- not be rude or disrespectful, but a word to the wise never admit to stealing. I'm only saying this because 7-8 years ago I got in trouble with the law but I only got in trouble becasue said somthing in front of the wrong person. Just incase your wondering it was vandalizum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanx, but truthfully he gave it to me as I traveled over 600 miles to visit there. I have never stolen anything and most people here know I'm a bit of a joker!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2008)

Eric you a joker :rollhappy:
When I read your post I knew you were kidding but there are many that might not know you. BTW, did you get my PM

Crushed oyster shells can be obtained in pet stores. It is sold as grit for parakeets. I use calcium chips sold for chicken grit in my mix.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric you a joker :rollhappy:
> When I read your post I knew you were kidding but there are many that might not know you. BTW, did you get my PM
> 
> Crushed oyster shells can be obtained in pet stores. It is sold as grit for parakeets. I use calcium chips sold for chicken grit in my mix.



You City folk have it roughoke:oke:

I just go to the local coop/feed store and get a 100lb sack for $5!


----------

